# tv question



## J&A (Mar 7, 2008)

hi all

just bought a 15" lcd tv and dvd from asda, it is made by onn, spec on the ac adapter is input 100-240v~50/60hz 1.7a. output:12.0v-5a.i already have a 12v socket in my motorhome, so am after some advice as to the make up of the lead, i.e two pin plug, what cable to use, does it need to have a fuse inline, or can you buy these cables already made up.
many thanks
Andy.


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 7, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, sorry you have lost me, If the TV can run of 12v did you not get a power pack with it.
If you have the small round elec socket try maplins, they will sell all the fittings you need and are very helpful.
terry


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm no expert but have read topics such as this on several forums.

Apparently the output from a battery can fluctuate so you may well need to build a regulator into the circuit. I understand that TVs which are designed for running either off the mains or battery have one built in for when they are run directly from the 12v system.

The mains power pack that came with your set will be built to provide a regulated 12v output.

Graham


----------



## Julie798 (Mar 8, 2008)

*tv*

We have bought exactly the same tv, and are running that and the sky box, through a invertor.


----------



## avandriver (Mar 8, 2008)

J&A said:


> hi all
> 
> just bought a 15" lcd tv and dvd from asda, it is made by onn, spec on the ac adapter is input 100-240v~50/60hz 1.7a. output:12.0v-5a.i already have a 12v socket in my motorhome, so am after some advice as to the make up of the lead, i.e two pin plug, what cable to use, does it need to have a fuse inline, or can you buy these cables already made up.
> many thanks
> Andy.




Hi Andy 

Your TV will work directly from the 12v socket in the van and you can buy the leads or a selection of parts to make your own from Maplins .

Having an inline fuse in the cable would be advisable but I dont think absolutely needed .

Just one word of warning UNPLUG the tv everytime you start your engine

There will be a spike in power from 12v to +14v  when you start up and this will fry the circuits in the tv 




Steve


----------



## J&A (Mar 8, 2008)

Julie798 said:


> We have bought exactly the same tv, and are running that and the sky box, through a invertor.



hi julie
what make of invertor do you use? does it connect straight to the leisure battery and where did you purchase it from

thanks

Andy


----------



## Don (Mar 8, 2008)

I knowI am thick, but why in gods name would you want to convert 12v to 230 v to convert it back to 12 v to run your TV.  Me, i made up the lead with a 12 cig plug, the fuse is in the cig plug. My TV is identical ONN from Asda + Free view box 12 v also. But as steve said, remove plug when not in use as 
1: the stand by wil drain battery and,
2: the starter will fry the electronics.

But if you want the inverter route try  www.Leisurepower.co.uk 

Don


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought a 300 watt invertor from Maplins only used it once or twice, and then thought my tv is 12 volt and so is my satellite box so why do i need an invertor, turns out i dont wasted my money.


----------



## J&A (Mar 9, 2008)

Don said:


> I knowI am thick, but why in gods name would you want to convert 12v to 230 v to convert it back to 12 v to run your TV.  Me, i made up the lead with a 12 cig plug, the fuse is in the cig plug. My TV is identical ONN from Asda + Free view box 12 v also. But as steve said, remove plug when not in use as
> 1: the stand by wil drain battery and,
> 2: the starter will fry the electronics.
> 
> ...



don 
i am looking at all the options here, with regards to the inverter have you not thought i might want to run other electricals from an inverter not just a  tv. maybe your first comment was correct.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

J&A said:


> don
> i am looking at all the options here, with regards to the inverter have you not thought i might want to run other electrical from an inverter not just a  tv. maybe your first comment was correct.


I think it is common practice to put a fuse inline with all electric appliances home or van because they protect wiring circuit TV and all the other stuff
Just make sure that the fuse is the right amps for your appliances.
And one more thing i am not having a pop at you but in your first post you are only mention a TV and not other electrics.
Regards Trevor.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 9, 2008)

who needs a tv,not me ur oot in the wild's of the the country. and ur either looking at the sea or a loch,maybe some stunnin mountains..c'mon ditch the telly get uself a chair and get oot side..enjoy it u'll be home soon enough in to the ratrace......tv c'mooooone who needs it when got the stars ... that's ma telly....or the crashin wave's....


----------



## J&A (Mar 9, 2008)

hi trevor

point taken about first posting, 

many thanks
andy


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

J&A said:


> hi trevor
> 
> point taken about first posting,
> 
> ...



No probs mate hope you sort out your TV problem.


----------



## J&A (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks trevor, i am just a bit confused about the make up of the leads, as i dont want to blow the circuits on the telly. i.e what cable to use, fuse etc. i have also noticed that the 2 pin plug isnt fused

thanks
andy


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

J&A said:


> thanks trevor, i am just a bit confused about the make up of the leads, as i dont want to blow the circuits on the telly. i.e what cable to use, fuse etc. i have also noticed that the 2 pin plug isnt fused
> 
> thanks
> andy



Hi Andy,
I recon the cable should be the same as the cable from the 12 volt side of your ac adapter. i put a 1amp fuse inline with my TV and have no probs.
What you can do is cut the cable off your ac adapter as it already has the correct fitting for your TV add a fuse inline with the live wire and connect the two ends live to live earth to earth thats what i did you may not want to do it, its a shame that the TV did not come with a cigar lighter fitting it would have been a lot easier to do.
If you do it this way make sure you turn off your TV before you start your engine.
Good Luck.


----------



## lenny (Mar 9, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Hi Andy,
> I recon the cable should be the same as the cable from the 12 volt side of your ac adapter. i put a 1amp fuse inline with my TV and have no probs.
> What you can do is cut the cable off your ac adapter as it already has the correct fitting for your TV add a fuse inline with the live wire and connect the two ends live to live earth to earth thats what i did you may not want to do it, its a shame that the TV did not come with a cigar lighter fitting it would have been a lot easier to do.
> If you do it this way make sure you turn off your TV before you start your engine.
> Good Luck.



What about mine Trev,, it has a 4pin plug, whats that all about?


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

lenny said:


> What about mine Trev,, it has a 4pin plug, whats that all about?



How do you mean Lenny is the four pin into the TV or to the power side


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

J&A said:


> thanks trevor, i am just a bit confused about the make up of the leads, as i dont want to blow the circuits on the telly. i.e what cable to use, fuse etc. i have also noticed that the 2 pin plug isnt fused
> 
> thanks
> andy



Andy your two pin plug is more than likely has a fuse in your van wiring in fact i am sure it will be. so maybe you can wire it up to your two pin plug.
A word of advice a 12volt tester would be a good tool to invest in.


----------



## lenny (Mar 9, 2008)

Trevor said:


> How do you mean Lenny is the four pin into the TV or to the power side



From the transformer to the tv is a 4 pin plug


----------



## Trevor (Mar 9, 2008)

lenny said:


> From the transformer to the tv is a 4 pin plug


Then the must be a four pin conection in you TV then Lenny is your TV old


----------



## whoopsy Daisy (Aug 26, 2008)

*5000W  Intelligent Invertor*

I use a 5000W Intelligent invertor and so do our soldiers in Iraq.  It has a remote so no need to climb into cupboards.  
It runs really well with 2 sockets and is intelligent because it closes down when overloaded or battery going flat .
Have had it for 2 years with no problems and they are sold on Ebay.

Make?  I havent got a clue...but could look. Think they are advertised as Intelligent Invertors with their capacity.

Its no more of a problem to run a large invertor than a small one.


----------



## robert b (Aug 26, 2008)

hi mate i had one of those tvs and i pluged it into my 12volt socket on motoror home .it blew it had to get it repaired 60 quid and was told to get a 12volt stabliser i did and it works fine.


----------



## hymercamper (Aug 26, 2008)

try this site for tv adaptor not cheap but comes well recomended
http://www.amperordirect.co.uk/
rob


----------



## G4GMO (Aug 27, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend running a TV on 12v straight from the leisure battery or vehicle battery. 

I use a 230v/300w inverter costing £25 from Aldi which is ideal for phone/battery chargers, laptops, TVs etc. really handy when there isn't a hook up. Also useful when I need to plug in a lead lamp for doing any maintenance in the wild.


----------



## robert b (Aug 27, 2008)

i got my adaptor from amperor direct service is exelent delivered mine in 2 days but as mentioned expensive. but better than finding out the hard way like i did best of luck


----------

